# Went out this morning



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

according to 2 magazines 10/28 was supposed to be a top day to hunt in SW Ohio. I was pretty amped up and really into it this morning. I sat up in a creek overlooking a harvested funnel like corn field that connected to hard woods, the spot has produced an 8 pt. and 3 doe in four years. Needless to say I didn't see anything. I had the decoy out with six code blue scent bombs, first time I had broken out the good stuff. I'm gonna walk in tomorrow and ID some scrapes and rubs, then walk back to my stand with w/ a drag rag full of Code Blue. I'll utilize the decoy once again. I passed on 3 doe last Thursday, it's haunting me, maybe I should've taken one of them. In Montgomery county where I'm hunting it's one deer regaurdless of sex so I was hesitiant to take the doe. I plan on climbing up around 130-2 o'clock tomorrow (3rd shift). Welcome my buddy DeerSlayer54 to the site, we both love this site and I have really enjoyed reading up on rut activity in the past days. I'll keep you guys informed on the buck movement in my neck of the woods. Go-Bucks


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Tried A Deer Decoy Last Yr..i Was Huntin On The Edge Of A Field.put The Decoy In The Field And A Doe Started Walking Towards The Field..she Saw The Decoy And It Startled Her..she Stomped And Snorted And Would Not Come Out Of The Woods..no More Decoys For Me..i Used The Cardboard Type


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I did some decoy experiments a few years back. As best I could determine the decoy had a bad effect on does and didn't interest a buck until the rut.
Some of the buck bolted like the doe prior to the rut and others simply ignored it. Placement was also important during the rut. Found that it worked best 15 to 20 yards off the edge of the woods, point or thicket. Also had the angled out of the woods but not at my back. Scent helped as I had some buck's home in from the other side of fields or openings. All this was done in an area where deer were plentiful but hunting was not permitted.
Bottom line was I felt fooling around with the decoy did not work any better  than a well placed stand.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

this happens to me every year, I get the fever and I jump the gun, I know deep down I should wait one more week, around Vets day to approach it like this, but I can't wait any longer, the sickness has peaked. Go-Bucks


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

doe decoys really do work as long as the rut is on hot and heavy but u must use doe in heat scent and keep them out of the open field just put the a little bit in the woods to give them somedepth i use my mckenzie target it works great keeps the bucks that come in well distracted and don'
t forget to rattle alot and buck grunt too.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeyes1G said:


> according to 2 magazines 10/28 was supposed to be a top day to hunt in SW Ohio.


 Based on the time you posted I am guessing you actually went out the morning of 10/27? Your lack of deer in the field is because you were a day early. Unlike me I am always a day late...and a dollar short.

I read the Field and Stream article that cited the specific days and thought to myself that it is nothing but a general statement of dates to imply that around that date things would be good. The thing is the deer are not playing by the same rules and neither is mother nature. I have had so many days in the field over the years that I expect to see good activity and end up thinking there were no deer in the county. It leaves me at the conclusion that the deer are going to decide when they travel and I am just going to have to spend a lot of time in the stand to figure out when is the right time.

I have never tried the decoys and judging by several replies here I don't know that I will pursue it. They seem to have results during the peak rut but I wonder how much more than using scents, calls, and rattles without the decoy? During that time there is generally a very high amount of activity anywhere and where I was hoping it would pay off was in the times prior to the peak rut.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

well, I ended up in the woods in the morning Friday, I came out of work w/ all intintions on going to bed and getting up early to hunt. After I saw the flag not moving what so ever, along with a deep frost I had to go. I walked out into the filed and put the decoy in place and hung up some bombs, started climbing up and here came a doe. I didn't even have my bow up yet, I couldn't do anything but watch. I had a small anxiety attack for about 15 seconds b/f I could ID the sex of the deer. There I sat halfway up the tree, no mask on, looking down at my bow. Anyway I was happy and waited for a buck that never showed up. Three more came through on the other side of the creek about an hour later. They were moving fast and I thought they were being pushed by a buck, nope. Oh well I'm seeing doe consistantly now so I guess I should be happy, though I think I'm seeing the same ones over and over again. November 6th is my predicted Golden Day. I went back out Friday eve and saw nothing. BKR, I went out on the 28th just for the record, it doesnt take much to persuade me into a hunt. I think if a little girl stopped me on the street and said todays a good day to hunt, I would belive her. It's kinda like when I called for early season deer tags this year, my buddies at work told me to call a number, and I'm sure some of the readers fell for it to, it wasn't a number for a deer tag, it was a number for, well I'll leave it at that.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

LOL, My buddy got me with the 1-800-DEER-TAG!!!!! Sick


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I read the same article and by chance made it out thursday afternoon. Got the climber up around 2:00 p.m. and didn't see a thing. BEautiful day. Could hear a pin drop in the woods. Also used code blue wicks and doe urine as a drag. Maybe next time....


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm up and anticipating a kill today, LOL. I feel like a million dollars w/ that extra hour of sleep under my belt. I went up RT 127 yesterday to St. Marys to winterize the trailer and I managed to see a Buck from a good distance away. It appeared to be walking the outside edge of a hardwoods. Anyway I guess I better be in the stand 630-645 ish this morning, sun up at 702 according to the Ohio Division Official Golden Pamplet Book thingie. OK good luck this morning, weather bug is reading 39 and zero wind. I'll post pics later of my 160 class monster, LOL. Go-Bucks


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

a bad day, at 855 I shot a hefty doe, to make a long story short I had an excellent blood trail through the woods, high up on the plants and bubbles, I zig zagged through the woods and into a large corn field and it stopped. I walked in a cirlce for an hour. At 1245 I gave up. Guys at work our saying it turned back on me. I dont know, I may go back in the morning and start back, but I don't know if the meat will be any good or not. I'm 100% sure the deer is dead. At one point I had about a 5 inch diameter around 3 ft high on a tree, that indicates to me a good hit. I'm a mess right now, I really hate to waste a deer like that. I had blood on the broad head all the way up to my knock, It was a good shot from 10 yards at the most. I waited 30 minutes to track her, I did something wrong I guess. Coyotes are probobly feasting right now.


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

go bucks, at 10 yards if you aim in the vitals and do not compensate for the close yardage chances are that you may have hit high grazed top part of lung. My first pin is sighted in a 25 yards at yardage 15 yards or closer I have to aim a little lower than normal. I have seen deer loose a lot of blood as you stated and then see it the next day or the next week still alive. Keep your hopes up it may still be alive.

decoys. I have had alot of luck with buck decoys early season and doe decoys pre-rut and rut. I found early season with a buck decoy that the bucks are aware of the bucks in there area and will investigate a new buck to show domianace


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Buckeyes1G, it does sound like you hit the lungs. You may want to call in some friends you'll be able to cover more area. She very well may have doubled back. Is there any water near by ? An old timer told me wounded Deer often head for water , he said they'll lay in the water to try to stop the bleeding. Good luck I hope you find her !


----------



## cengel (Aug 14, 2004)

Yep--either she doubled back or, more likely from what you're describing, you walked right past her, dead. (Which god I know is incredibly easy to do. Walked around a dead deer for 2 hours once. ) You'll find her. Try a dog.


----------

